# "Just a Touch"



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Some here are probably too young to remember Mr. Cajun Justin Wilson, one hell of a cook and character, a true American folklore hero, this morning I made waffles and had some left over batter, found a pint jar of old pears in light syrup so I added to it and in a cast iron frying pan with a butter I started to fry it and finish in the oven and then I soak it with some bourbon that I found in a box in the attic, don't ask, the idea came after I found his book in the box with many other books like wine/beer making and frontier/homesteading cooking ,etc, one thing for sure, won`t be bore for a while.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember Justin Wilson, and you're right, he was quite a guy.


----------

